
Gentlemen, Start Your Algorithms - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/11/business/self-racing-cars.html
======
ladberg
Does anyone know of cars that are relatively easy to control with custom
software with minimal/no hardware modifications? I'd love to be able to hook
up a controller to my car or some cameras and some basic self driving code on
a closed road, but I wouldn't want to make big modifications.

Ideally, there's some car that you can plug a usb cable into from a computer
and have access to control steering, pedals, any onboard sensors, etc., but I
doubt that exists for security/liability reasons.

~~~
asaph
It's not a full sized car but you might want to check out Amazon's DeepRacer
which was announced at re:Invent 2018:

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JMHRKQG](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JMHRKQG)

~~~
ladberg
Looks cool! However, my main interest isn't exactly developing the ML
algorithms myself, only being in a car that I can control with my phone /
voice / joystick.

------
ghexsel
you know what I would like to see? A everything goes AI-controlled race, but
where the cars had to carry 4 crash dummies. Winner is first one to cross the
finish line with everyone "alive".

------
vkaku
Machine learning is cool. But, my opinion is that self driving cars are not
the right problems to solve in cities.

